# 2. Göttinger MTB-Rennen für Hobbyfahrer



## uoberdiek (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute,
am Sonntag, den 9.9.2007, startet im Göttinger Ortsteil Elliehausen das *2. Göttinger MTB-Race für Hobbyfahrer ab 12 Jahre*. Wir haben die Streckenführung gegenüber dem letzten Jahr geändert. Das Rennen besteht nunmehr aus drei Teilen: der Anfahrt (zu dem Rundenkurs), dem Rundenkurs (entsprechend der Klassifizierung entweder 2, 4 oder 6 Runden) und der Abfahrt (zum Ziel). So ergibt sich für das Junioren-Rennen eine Streckenlänge von 11,7 Kilometer, Jugendliche fahren 18,8 Kilometer und den Senioren stehen 26 knackige Kilometer bevor. Soll ich die Streckenführung charakterisieren, würde ich sagen: Cross-Country. Schotterpassagen wechseln sich mit Waldwegen, Uphill´s mit giftigen Anstiegen wechseln sich mit kurzen, aber fordernden Downhill´s ab. Auch Technik ist gefragt: die Trailpassagen sind nicht ohne, jedoch von Hobbyfahrern zu bewältigen. Die Startgelder werden im Rahmen einer Charity-Veranstaltung, in diese ist das Rennen eingebunden, für Bedürftige gesammelt und gespendet. Mehr Informationen, Streckenführung etc, unter www.elliehausen-run.de.
Hope to see you in Göttingens Westen.


----------

